# Friendly Neighborhood Vape Vet



## Spunk3yMunk3y (28/1/22)

Howsit guys, happy friyay!
I'm kinda in a desperate situation, i have these beautiful Aliens that I cannot get to heat evenly and I think there's hotspots and stuff going on as well. Is anyone free tonight or tomorrow around west rand/ fourways area, even somewhere around the "golden Circle" that's not too far away?(i stay near 14th ave offramp). I just want to meet up for a coffee or something nearby to you (whoever offers) to help me get the coils going evenly and maybe show me how to properly wick as well. (im not sure if im over stuffing or under stuffing). I think my issue is i dont have those ceramic tweezers and im not sure if im just making a mess of these coils or not. apparently they should ohm in around 0.2 but theyre coming in at 0.16 which is apparently too low for the build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (28/1/22)

I've tried squeezing, raking almost everything i can think of... basically used all my cotton up as well which sucks... just hope someone can offer me a hand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick_Naidoo (28/1/22)

@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/1/22)

Nick_Naidoo said:


> @OnePowerfulCorsa



Sorry man, no can do this weekend or next. I would suggest visiting a Vape store nearest to you and there are several in and around that area. They can sit with you and show you what needs to be done. You dont need ceramic tweezers as strumming the coils with a screwdriver will give the same outcome.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (28/1/22)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Sorry man, no can do this weekend or next. I would suggest visiting a Vape store nearest to you and there are several in and around that area. They can sit with you and show you what needs to be done. You dont need ceramic tweezers as strumming the coils with a screwdriver will give the same outcome.


Will definitley do so, just sometimes the new employees at the shops are about as clueless as i am haha so i was a bit hesitant but will go have a look this afternoon after work. thanks though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> also looks like the leads are heating up and the one coi
> 
> Will definitley do so, just sometimes the new employees at the shops are about as clueless as i am haha so i was a bit hesitant but will go have a look this afternoon after work. thanks though.



That is no good. Try one of the better known stores like Vape Odyssey. They have excellent customer service.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (31/1/22)

Hi 
If you are still facing a challenge you are welcome to pm me. I am in Witpoortjie and you are welcome to come around. Not the best at Wicking but can help myself. 

Regards 
Cornelius

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DougP (31/1/22)

I'm based in Craigavon, Fourways..
You welcome to give me a shout and I can help you out...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/2/22)

I'm on the other side of JHB so I'm afraid that's not gonna help as proximity goes, however maybe understanding what you're trying to achieve with strumming may help you master the process? ... 
You want the coil to glow a dull red and cool enough that it forms an electrically insulating layer between wraps. It WON'T glow where there is physical connection between wraps. In other words; Your problems are where it ISN'T glowing.
By gently strumming the coil, (_dragging a small screwdriver or your tweezers across them_), you're breaking that contact between wraps long enough for them to form an insulating oxide layer, and the moment that happens, it, (_they_), will glow.

You could of course opt for spaced coils, where strumming is no longer an issue, and certainly in my opinion, spaced coils outperform contact coils.

As to your wicking practice ... Head off to DisChem and get yourself a pack of Softi Cotton Balls, (_the Organic Cotton ones in a green packet_). Carefully unroll the cotton balls into strips and that should see you through your wicking practicing, (_you may even stay with it as wicking cotton after mastering it. else ... pass what's left on to your significant other_).

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (1/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Your problems are where it ISN'T glowing.
> By gently strumming the coil, (_dragging a small screwdriver or your tweezers across them_), you're breaking that contact between wraps long enough for them to form an insulating oxide layer, and the moment that happens, it, (_they_), will glow.
> 
> As to your wicking practice ... Head off to DisChem and get yourself a pack of Softi Cotton Balls, (_the Organic Cotton ones in a green packet_). Carefully unroll the cotton balls into strips and that should see you through your wicking practicing, (_you may even stay with it as wicking cotton after mastering it. else ... pass what's left on to your significant other_).



Thanks so Much, this definitely clears up the strumming, and as for the cotton I will definitely go grab some and use that because vape cotton can be expensive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (3/2/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Thanks so Much, this definitely clears up the strumming, and as for the cotton I will definitely go grab some and use that because vape cotton can be expensive


Hey bud, did you manage to get those aliens right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivera (11/2/22)

Hey Monk3y!

Something to also keep in mind, ohms usually go up after you wick and put juice over it  

Hope you came right!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (11/2/22)

Rivera said:


> Hey Monk3y!
> 
> Something to also keep in mind, ohms usually go up after you wick and put juice over it
> 
> Hope you came right!


 Thanks for the tip Riv! I didn't know that 
Last night Shivs from Ohm Readers gave me a video call and the build is all sorted 
The coils are crackling like Paul walker's skyline according to Shivs haha so they're definitely chucking haaaard now.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rivera (11/2/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> For the tip Riv! I didn't know that
> Last night Shivs from Ohm Readers gave me a video call and the build is all sorted
> The coils are crackling like Paul walker's skyline according to Shivs haha so they're definitely chucking haaaard now.



YAY!!!!


----------

